# Telecentros for internet access



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Directory of Telecentros

These are a network of rural internet access points in towns and villages across Spain. I believe they can be used by visitors as well as locals, though I have no direct knowledge of what they provide. This is a rough translation of part of the FAQ:
_Any user of the Telecentro can use your own laptop. It is sufficient that the computer has its own WiFi connection and you keep it on the radio coverage of the Access Point that is providing the Local Area Network. The user must select the wireless network named "Rural Internet", and will connect directly to the Local Area Network of Telecentro. The manager of the Telecentro will help you undertake this whole process._

Has anyone used one?


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I have heard about this but as yet not tried it. Now that you have reminded me I will see if i can find an access point and test it out. I tend to use Repsol gas stations of which around 550 are WiFi hotspots


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Good luck, C7Ken - please report back on your findings.

Is there any easy way of telling in advance which Repsol stations have WiFi?


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Click on Trustive.com and download for free Myhotspotter then you can search for hotspots throughout europe by type IE hotels, petrol stations,restaurants etc. You will find all the Repsol ones listed in there. Also Petronor/Campsa are in with repsol. The handy thing I find is that there is often a parking space which will take the MH at petrol stations so I dont leave the van. My hotspotter will also connect you to these hotspots automatically if you set it do do so. In the UK it will auto link to Macdonalds but dont use it for that as you will pay for it but use your normal windows or intel pro wireless to connect


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

*Myhotspotter*

Thanks, what an excellent little program! At first I thought I had to register and pay to use the location finder, but if you just press Cancel on the registration page, the program will start up.


----------

